# 63Rd Annual Vmcc Banbury Run 2011



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone remember when I bought a Drift X170 helmet camera back in February? It was bought for the 63rd Annual VMCC Banbury Run 2011 that I was participating in....and it took place last Sunday (19th) :thumbsup:.

Now you know why I'm trying to edit MOV files....partly because I failed to configure the thing correctly :bag:

Great day out for both riders and spectators and the Heritage Motor Centre at Gaydon, Warks is a great venue to host it....although it did mean a 5am start from Brighton to get me, a friend and two bikes up there on a trailer :sleep1: .

Sony Vega Movie Studio HD Platinum is a superb bit of software. I was using the 10day free trial version but Amazon are doing it for less that Â£50, so copy ordered.

Can't wait for the 2012 Banbury Run :yes:!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like a great outing. Well done but What watch did you wear?

memories of my 1930 AJS round the Yorkshire rallies.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Looks like a great outing. Well done but What watch did you wear?


Ah...good question...I choose carefully:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thought it might have been a "services" dispatch rider model :biker: :biker:


----------

